# Coriolis Effect



## Norawa

How do we call the Coriolis Effect in Spanish?

efecto Coriolis
efecto de Coriolis
Fuerza de Coriolis

Topic: Geography and Science


----------



## gatto

Norawa said:


> How do we call the Coriolis Effect in Spanish?
> 
> efecto Coriolis
> efecto de Coriolis
> Fuerza de Coriolis
> 
> Topic: Geography and Science


Creo se puedan utilizar los tres indistintamente. Mira aquì:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efecto_Coriolis


----------



## lpfr

gatto said:


> Creo se puedan utilizar los tres indistintamente. Mira aquì:
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efecto_Coriolis


 ¡Noooooo! 
  El artículo sobre Coriolis de wikipedia en español es una colección de idioteces (y soy muy amable). Es el ejemplo típico de las imbecilidades que se encuentran a veces en wikipedia. Puedes ver la página de discusión. 

Utiliza más bien la versión inglesa o francesa que son mucho más serias.
  Hay dos cosas: la fuerza de Coriolis que es una fuerza ficticia, y el resultado es el efecto Coriolis.


----------



## gatto

lpfr said:


> ¡Noooooo!
> El artículo sobre Coriolis de wikipedia en español es una colección de idioteces (y soy muy amable). Es el ejemplo típico de las imbecilidades que se encuentran a veces en wikipedia. Puedes ver la página de discusión.
> 
> Utiliza más bien la versión inglesa o francesa que son mucho más serias.
> Hay dos cosas: la fuerza de Coriolis que es una fuerza ficticia, y el resultado es el efecto Coriolis.


Ni tampoco la he leida...solo me interesaba ver que (en Español) estaban utilizadas las 3 formas indiferentemente.
En Italiano utilizamos _effetto Coriolis _y raramente _effetto del Coriolis _(que tiene un sonido un poco mas 'antiguo') para indicar la desviacion de un cuerpo que se mueva en un sistema non inercial, y _forza di Coriolis_ para indicar la fuerza ficticia que explica esta desviacion en dicho sistema...
Por tanto, dicho eso, como traduceis Coriolis effect? efecto Coriolis como en tu post, o tambièn se puede utilizar efecto DE Coriolis (como en lo stub de Wiki)?


----------



## lpfr

Se dice "fuerza de Coriolis" y "efecto (de) Coriolis". En Google hay más entradas a "efecto de Coriolis" que a "efecto Coriolis". 
  No hablo italiano, pero como Coriolis fue un físico yo diría effeto da Coriolis y no del Coriolis. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## gatto

Serìa 'effetto DI Coriolis', pero no se utiliza (se utiliza effetto Coriolis).
DEL Coriolis es una manera un poco anticuada, pero correcta.
Como estamos en un forum ES-EN, antes que los Mods nos maten, hay que terminar con cosas italianas. Si quieres, podemos hablar por PM
Saludos


----------



## Julkio

El efecto Coriolis (sin "de") es como lo he llamado siempre en climatología. Así como la fuerza de Coriolis, que es la "fuerza" ficticia producida por el efecto Coriolis.


----------



## Norawa

Muy bien, usaré "Efecto coriolis"

Gracias


----------



## cybermetaller

lpfr said:


> ¡Noooooo!
> El artículo sobre Coriolis de wikipedia en español es una colección de idioteces (y soy muy amable). Es el ejemplo típico de las imbecilidades que se encuentran a veces en wikipedia. Puedes ver la página de discusión.
> 
> Utiliza más bien la versión inglesa o francesa que son mucho más serias.
> Hay dos cosas: la fuerza de Coriolis que es una fuerza ficticia, y el resultado es el efecto Coriolis.


 

Pues me parece un tanto exagerada la reacción. En cuanto a la discución de si existe o no la fuerza de Coriolis, he leido que quienes denigran de ella lo hacen puesto que es casi imperceptible, pero hay quienes argumentan que eso no significa que no exista (es como lo que dicen de las brujas -no hay que creer en ellas, pero ¿que las hay?, ¡las hay!-, o de Dios...).

¡Saludos!


----------



## lpfr

Perdona Cybermetaller, pero como hablas de gente que dice que la fuerza de Coriolis no existe, deduzco que no sabes lo que es, en física, una "fuerza ficticia".
  Puedes informarte de lo que son esas fuerzas en wikipedia. Tiene que ver con sistemas inerciales o no. El hecho que sea una fuerza ficticia quiere decir que solo aparece cuando se trata de analizar un sistema no inercial como si fuese inercial. Un ejemplo más claro de fuerza ficticia es la que te empuja contra el asiento de un vehiculo cuando este acelera.


----------



## cybermetaller

Pues sí estaba como que perdido.

¡Gracias por la aclaración!


----------

